# RV suggestions



## Trizey (Nov 18, 2008)

I'm totally new to the RV game, but I'm wanting to buy an RV for the hunting club.  I'm not sure if I'm going to buy new or used, but throw some suggestions out there.

A little background....
This unit will not be towed, it will sit at camp year round.  Needs to be large enough for at least 2 adults and a child.  We will need an adequate kitchen, bathroom and bed (prefer queen size and additional bunk)  Washer and dryer are a bonus.  

I need suggestions on what to look for in a new and used RV...What brands are good, what length camper suggestions.  Just general knowledge is needed.


----------



## Todd E (Nov 19, 2008)

New.......
Haggle, haggle, and haggle some more. Serious markup in campers. With the economy the way, it is.....make a dealer want your biz. Check with many places. Check the rv on a rainy day. You will be surprised at how many brand spankin' new rvs leak. I was !!!!!!! Don't let any dealer try to sell you one on pmt amt. Don't let them say....your truck will pull it with no problem. Don't act like you are ready to buy.

From exp, 25' will give room and comfort for your number. We were putting four and then two dogs in ours. Rainy days brought out the worst in all of us. You don't really need a slide out. 
The washer/dryer is most common in highend new campers designed for the full timer.

Used........
You want it hooked up by the owner and have them prove everything in working order. If you have to borrow a ladder, check the roof out. Look for any weakness in floors around entry and corners. Check for softness in wall panels around all window corners. Look in the hw tank area for evidence of leaks. Check tires for dry rot. Crawl up under it and check for cracks in holding tanks. Check operation of water pump. You will have to have them put water in fresh water holding tank. Check for OPD compliant LP tanks. Roll awning out and check for condition of awning. Check awning arms. Check battery charge to see if convertor is working and keeping battery charged. Look for any leak evidence any and everywhere in the camper. Look for silicone. Dead give away !!!! Rubber roof life can range from 10-12 years. Determine how old the roof is. 

Maybe this will help you. Whether new/used.....take your time and shop around. I found my current one by getting the rv trader every time the new one came out. First one to call on a deal!!!!


----------



## marknga (Nov 19, 2008)

We are the largest RV Dealer in the state and I'm sure that we can help you find what you are looking for. I've been in the RV business for 9 years, started here as a Sales asscociate, then Sales Manager and for the last 15 months the Business Manager.

We want your business. As everyone knows times are tough and as far as I know we aren't operating a museum. That being said we sold over 30 units last month and are on track to sell more than that this month. How? By taking care of customers, finding the right RV for their Budget.

Set yourself a budget, find a floorplan in your budget and go camping.

Send me a pm or email and I'll be glad to help you out.

Mark McDonald
Business Manager
Mid State RV Center
Byron, Ga.

mark@midstaterv.com


----------



## shdw633 (Nov 19, 2008)

marknga said:


> We are the largest RV Dealer in the state and I'm sure that we can help you find what you are looking for. I've been in the RV business for 9 years, started here as a Sales asscociate, then Sales Manager and for the last 15 months the Business Manager.
> 
> We want your business. As everyone knows times are tough and as far as I know we aren't operating a museum. That being said we sold over 30 units last month and are on track to sell more than that this month. How? By taking care of customers, finding the right RV for their Budget.
> 
> ...



I can vouch for that!  I bought my RV from them and they have the best service department I think I have ever run across!!  Great people all around.


----------



## Havana Dude (Nov 19, 2008)

marknga said:


> We are the largest RV Dealer in the state and I'm sure that we can help you find what you are looking for. I've been in the RV business for 9 years, started here as a Sales asscociate, then Sales Manager and for the last 15 months the Business Manager.
> 
> We want your business. As everyone knows times are tough and as far as I know we aren't operating a museum. That being said we sold over 30 units last month and are on track to sell more than that this month. How? By taking care of customers, finding the right RV for their Budget.
> 
> ...



Mark, nice place you got there. We stopped there on our way to Stone Mt. over the summer, to get a new sway bar. we were using more than our allotted lane space on I75, and I did not like the feeling. Had no idea somebody from Woodys was running the show.


----------



## Havana Dude (Nov 19, 2008)

*For Sale*

http://forum.gon.com/showthread.php?t=246205&highlight=2002+trail+lite


----------



## Jeffriesw (Nov 19, 2008)

Todd E said:


> New.......
> Haggle, haggle, and haggle some more. Serious markup in campers. With the economy the way, it is.....make a dealer want your biz. Check with many places. Check the rv on a rainy day. You will be surprised at how many brand spankin' new rvs leak. I was !!!!!!! Don't let any dealer try to sell you one on pmt amt. Don't let them say....your truck will pull it with no problem. Don't act like you are ready to buy.
> 
> From exp, 25' will give room and comfort for your number. We were putting four and then two dogs in ours. Rainy days brought out the worst in all of us. You don't really need a slide out.
> ...





Great Advice right there, I am on my fourth RV and defintely got "Taken" on the first 2 (Used) that I bought.
I am a little smarter and wiser now and made a much better deal on my last one (New).

The more homework you do before buying the better!!


----------



## robbie the deer hunter (Nov 19, 2008)

dont buy from camping world. i had problems with them. i bought a 30ft outback from a friend of mine and have used it about 10 times. it is in excellent condition. it is a 2004 model with a slide out. it has rear bunks and a queen bed. the sofa and kitchen table also make beds if needed. pm if you want to look at it. i guareentee there are no problems with mine and you can have it checked out anywhere you want.


----------



## msdins (Nov 19, 2008)

robbie the deer hunter said:


> dont buy from camping world. i had problems with them.



I second that. I took mine in for service/warranty work and told them to call me before doing anything that cost me. When I went to pick it up I had a $300.00 bill that I knew nothing about.

As far as the original OP goes find a dealer near you that has alot of inventory and check out all the different floorplans available and see which one you like best. I spent 2 months looking before I bought mine, then I spent 2 hours on the lot just to be certain that was the one I wanted. I also had my dad and son with me just to make sure it would be big enough for us all.


----------



## Trizey (Nov 19, 2008)

I've gotten a lot of good information here and some in PM's....Thanks

I see a lot of people talk about the dealer and service/warranty work.  What kind of services/warranty work is being done?

Ideally I would like to setup once correctly at camp and not have to worry about the camper.  Am I dreaming?  What suggestions do y'all have for setting a camper up and leaving it 12 months a year?

We have power and city water at camp.  I believe most of the others in camp have been rigging their own sewage tanks/drains.

What about slide outs?  Good, bad?

How about power?  AC, DC, or Gas?  Do they normally come with a generator?


----------



## Trizey (Nov 19, 2008)

Is anyone familiar with the RV dealers in the Ringgold, GA or East Ridge, TN area? 

We seem to have an overabundance of dealers in our area?


----------



## msdins (Nov 19, 2008)

Trizey said:


> I've gotten a lot of good information here and some in PM's....Thanks
> 
> I see a lot of people talk about the dealer and service/warranty work.  What kind of services/warranty work is being done?
> 
> ...




I had to have service on the stuff below. Most come with either a 1 or 2 year warranty depending on what make you choose.  

Power converter: I had it hooked up to regular 110v at home through a generic extension cord and was told that there was probably a drop in power that blew it. I went to Walmart and bought the lowest gauge cord I could find and its been hooked up to the pwr at camp all season without any problems. 

Radio The radio blew a fuse and I was charged $30 to diagnose and $20 to install the fuse. 

As soon as I pull it back from camp I have to take it straight in for service because my refridgerator is not working off of gas. 

I use mine alot outside of hunting so a slideout was a must for me. It makes a huge difference in the amount of room inside. Basically it takes the living area from 8' wide to 14' wide. 

I run mine off of a 5000w generator if power is not available and I had to buy it after the camper. You will def want to invest in a good rv/marine deep cycle battery. They range between $75-$100 at most places.  

Hope this helps. 
Shane


----------



## livetohunt (Nov 23, 2008)

I bought a Keystone Laredo 26rk this year just for hunting and it has been great..One thing I have found is that even a large RV becomes crowded fast with clothes and other items during hunting season..So keep that in mind.

Also, during the winter freezing pipes is a problem unless you keep it heated all the time..I end up draining mine on a regular basis.


----------



## The.RV.Doctor (Nov 24, 2008)

No matter what you buy, be careful. There are alot of dealers going out of business right now.  Here today, gone tomorrow.  make sure if you are buying new that you have a back up dealer to do you warranty work. if you buy used, make sure you get anything owed to you by the dealer before picking it up.

They both have their advantages.    New----you have warrnaty.   Used -----the previous owner has already worked out the bugs.  
P.S.   every new unit has it's bugs to work out.


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 25, 2008)

shdw633 said:


> I can vouch for that!  I bought my RV from them and they have the best service department I think I have ever run across!!  Great people all around.



+1 on Mid State RV.  I haven't bought any big items but gas and a few small accessories.  They were always friendly and act like they really appreciate even the small customers.


----------



## pop pop jones (Feb 17, 2009)

Stay away from John Bleakley


----------



## Davexx1 (Feb 22, 2009)

You will find that room/space, comfort, and storage in an RV are very important.  Most RV's are very compact and somewhat congested.  Buying larger usually makes it a more comfortable experience.

I like and want a full size bathroom/shower, more usable living space, less congestion, etc.  For this reason the "park models" have more appeal to me.  Park models are not usually fully self contained so there may be a trade off.  If you have power and water readily available, maybe a park model would work for you.  My last one was a 37' park model.  It was very nice and was much like having a one bedroom apartment with full size bathroom, bedroom, etc.

Best thing to do is look at many units before purchasing.  Compare and price shop the deal around.  Buying used from private owner will likely save you lots of money, just be sure to check it out well.

Good luck.

Dave1


----------



## Joe Moran (Feb 22, 2009)

I wouldn't spend the extra money on a brand new camper, just to leave it at camp year round.
Let someone else take the depreciation for you, and buy a used one.
I leave mine set up year round @ camp, and I have to keep rat poison out at all time to keep the mice under control. No matter what you do, a mouse WILL GET in your camper. By keeping the poison out, you just don't let them LIVE in your camper.
I love our 29' 1991 Coachmen that I paid $2K for. We keep it clean & take real good care of it, but a full time camp-camper will take a beating over time.
There are alot of great deals to be had out there right now.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Feb 23, 2009)

msdins said:


> I second that. I took mine in for service/warranty work and told them to call me before doing anything that cost me. When I went to pick it up I had a $300.00 bill that I knew nothing about.



If u did not sign paperwork authorizing the work u can not b made to pay for the work. If you signed a blank paper they got ya.


----------



## pop pop jones (Mar 1, 2009)

I think campers are like boats. I've never heard anyone say, I wished I'd gotten a smaller one. Buy as large as you can afford.


----------



## hawgrider1200 (Mar 25, 2009)

pop pop jones said:


> I think campers are like boats. I've never heard anyone say, I wished I'd gotten a smaller one. Buy as large as you can afford.



yeah, true that, but then u gotta buy a truck big enough to pull the big ol camper.


----------

